# Staining Brazilian Mahogany Exterior ETO Doors



## theomandel (Apr 14, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a wood staining problem.....I am wanting to put in some exterior French Doors. I have found some I like that are wood and iron, at ETO Doors (www.etodoors.com).

They have sent me a sample of the Brazilian Mahogany wood that is used in making this door........ It does not appear to be a dense type of mahogany (a cross section looks like it's made up of tiny, little grains of rice).

My problem is that I don't know if this 100% Brazilian Mahogany wood will stain as nicely as an Alder or some other tighter type wood grain. I am needing to buy quite a few of these French Doors, and am worried about purchasing doors that will not have a nice stained appearance, but these doors have the exact look I am after ... IF, I can get the stain right. The type stained look I am looking for will appear to have "depth" (if that is the right word) I have seen doors like this in Alder and Mahogany, but not Brazilian Mahogany. 

Any suggestions out there? 


Thanks, Edie


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought the Brazil government has banned logging on Brazilian Mahogany/Cherry wood.

Gibson [guitars] stopped making wood from there due to ban.


As for staining it I wish I had that problem.

What color are you after: Cherry, brown etc????


----------



## theomandel (Apr 14, 2008)

I looked at a bunch of sites and they all seemed to use Brazilion Mahogany on the doors like I'm wanting........Or I should say, that the doors on these sites, that were less expensive but still had the same design I want, were made from 100% Brazilion Mahogany.

I am wanting my doors to stain more of a brown color with a little gold, and only a touch of red......I am wanting to stay away from the "cherry" look..............

Does the Brazilion Mahogany you are refering to have that funny grain I was talking about?? How do you go about staining a wood that has this type of grain???

edie


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not really the dude to ask about staining.. But I was surprise about the kind of wood here being on the market at all.


----------



## flyinggators (Oct 12, 2011)

*staining Brazilian Mahogany Exterior Door*

I have the same question, but it appears this was never fully answered.

I bought a Brazilian Mahogany door from ETO. They told me the exact species is Cedro Arana which means nothing to me as I don't have much knowledge on wood species and the proper staining method. 

Questions: What is the proper staining method? I am staining to get a darker finish - Minwax's "Dark Walnut". With this wood species do I need to first apply a wood conditioner?

theomandel, did you have blothiness issues? Did you use a conditioner before staining?

Thanks,
Jon


----------

